# Good Fishing spots on the River Ebro in Spain?



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We live in Spain (Costa Blanca), and have just arranged with another couple who are friends of ours here to have a long weekend in mid-April somewhere along the river Ebro, so that us boys can do a bit of fishing and the girls can chat/shop/talk/relax/chat some more/talk a bit/discuss stuff/oh, and probably chat a bit.

We're occasional fishermen, NOT pros, and so want wide, easy, slow moving waters!

We'll not be using our MH for the trip, but will be driving up in our car on Friday 17th April, staying there Fri, Sat and Sun nights, and coming back on the Monday

We're looking to rent either a two-bedroom flat, or maybe have two rooms in a small & cheap hostal (remember a Spanish hostal is simply a small hotel, it's not what's meant by "hostal" in the UK), in a village or town (not out in the country) somewhere along the western part of the river Ebro, but not on the coast where it flows into the Med. 
Needs to be located either right on the river or within maybe 1km of it.

It's perhaps a long shot, but does anyone know of particularly good fishing areas on that river, and/or could recommend any flats for rent or good hostals in those areas?

Many thanks in advance for any information....


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Best person to ask is rayrecrok,he goes there a lot.


----------

